# Titan spreader back in stock



## Liledgy (Aug 21, 2018)

This spreader from Palletforks.com has been out of stock for many months. On sale for $101.00. I've read the directions are pretty hard to understand, hope they send me better ones with my order.


----------



## Kicker (Apr 5, 2018)

Liledgy said:


> This spreader from Palletforks.com has been out of stock for many months. On sale for $101.00. I've read the directions are pretty hard to understand, hope they send me better ones with my order.


the directions aren't as bad as everyone says. Took me maybe 30 -45 minutes to assemble if i recall. There was a deal posted here not long ago (from Grainger) for a side deflector for the earthway model 2160, that's identical to this one. The side deflector is great on the Titan and I highly recommend getting it.

Edit: Looks like the one for the 2160 is sold out, but the other one (for the square earthway) is still in stock https://www.grainger.com/product/EARTHWAY-Raincover-and-Side-Deflector-8WNW4

It doesn't really matter because the side deflector is the same for both it appears, just the plastic rain cover is different, which the titan comes with one so it's not even needed.


----------



## Liledgy (Aug 21, 2018)

Thanks for the link! Can the side deflector be installed after the spreaders but together?


----------



## Kicker (Apr 5, 2018)

Liledgy said:


> Thanks for the link! Can the side deflector be installed after the spreaders but together?


yes, easily. just uses 1 bolt.


----------



## jaxesn (May 24, 2018)

I picked one of these up. Delivered next day. Instructions aren't great but workable.

Anyone hanging theirs on the wall, looking for ideas on storage? I'd like to hang it upside down to avoid the wheels hanging near eyelevel.

Thanks


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

jaxesn said:


> I picked one of these up. Delivered next day. Instructions aren't great but workable.
> 
> Anyone hanging theirs on the wall, looking for ideas on storage? I'd like to hang it upside down to avoid the wheels hanging near eyelevel.
> 
> Thanks


I'm also interested in this answer


----------



## Kicker (Apr 5, 2018)

This is how I have mine hanging.


----------



## jaxesn (May 24, 2018)

The Scott's I was using had a solid bar on the bottom whereas the Titan just has "feet". I would hang it by this bar to keep the bulk of the spreader up high. I went ahead and attach an old piece of landscape wood to these "feet".


----------



## Liledgy (Aug 21, 2018)

I cut 2 pieces of shrink tube about an inch or so long and shrank them over the bottom of the feet (the flattened portion) to prevent them from getting scrapped up and rusting.


----------



## stotea (Jul 31, 2017)

Today I was super excited to use my brand new Titan spreader for the first time. Then I actually used it, and now I hate it.

I got constant clogging. The agitator, which is literally just a linchpin, is completely useless. Seriously, it might as well just not even be there.

Additionally, the hopper bottom is too flat. I had a lot of fert left over that just wouldn't find the exit unless I simulated a 9.0 earthquake.

Ugh, I know, complain, complain, complain. But I seriously hate it that much. It feels like a 100% waste of money. Honestly, I'll probably go back to my 8-year-old half-broken Scotts cheapo until I find a permanent replacement, which will probably end up being a Lesco.


----------



## Liledgy (Aug 21, 2018)

Really? I had no problem spreading about 85,000 square feet of weed and feed fertilizer. I did have to adjust it down a bit as I was useing a little more than I thought it should, no clogging, everything worked as it should. It had a little left in the hopper but nothing to significant. I also bought the side shield from granger. It's made for the earthway but bolts right on the same way to the titan. Pretty much identical spreader.


----------



## smurg (May 30, 2018)

I have the same spreader, but Brinly branded, and the only negative thing I get so far is the remaining product left in the spreader. Once it gets low and doesn't funnel into the holes, I pour it out into my Wizz to finish. Haven't had any issues with clogging.


----------



## Batsonbe (May 9, 2019)

Are the titans a good spreader? I'm looking for a good spreader. Entry level but not a cheap Scott's plastic one. I've read a lot of complaints about the titan and that has kept me from pulling the trigger


----------



## stotea (Jul 31, 2017)

Batsonbe said:


> Entry level but not a cheap Scott's plastic one.


I'd say that accurately describes the Titan spreader. I was disappointed with mine, but, in all fairness, I think my expectations were unrealistic given its price.


----------



## Batsonbe (May 9, 2019)

stotea said:


> Batsonbe said:
> 
> 
> > Entry level but not a cheap Scott's plastic one.
> ...


Reflecting back do you wish you would have just saved the money and gotten a better one a few months later down the road?


----------



## Liledgy (Aug 21, 2018)

I think it's a very good spreader. Spread the product well, very easy to push (nice big tires), seems well built, especially for the price.


----------



## smurg (May 30, 2018)

Batsonbe said:


> stotea said:
> 
> 
> > Batsonbe said:
> ...


If you're upgrading from this model, you're basically in Lesco territory, spending mid $200s on the powdered carbon steel frame or mid $400s on the stainless model.


----------



## stotea (Jul 31, 2017)

Yeah, I was lucky and picked up a Lesco SS 80-pounder for $200 just a few days after buying this Titan, haha.


----------



## Batsonbe (May 9, 2019)

stotea said:


> Yeah, I was lucky and picked up a Lesco SS 80-pounder for $200 just a few days after buying this Titan, haha.


I've seen 2 now in the last month right around 200. One was $175. I honestly bought another crappy Scotts to try to save some money for now.


----------



## Matthawk7 (Apr 5, 2019)

Instructions weren't so bad if you use your brain. I had a problem with one of the parts missing a mounting hole. I could have easily drilled the holes but the manufacturer (by way of Amazon) responded very quickly and sent me a replacement part really quickly. I'm very pleased with this spreader.


----------



## kmw (Jun 27, 2020)

jaxesn said:


> The Scott's I was using had a solid bar on the bottom whereas the Titan just has "feet". I would hang it by this bar to keep the bulk of the spreader up high. I went ahead and attach an old piece of landscape wood to these "feet".


Thanks for the idea, @jaxesn! My wife thinks I'm a genius!


----------



## DFWLawnNut (Jul 7, 2020)

Made this for mine. Going to test it out this week and see if it helps when it gets low. 
https://youtu.be/YsegA9BQ7mg


----------



## kmw (Jun 27, 2020)

@DFWLawnNut: That looks schweet! Where did you get that piece? The fit is great!


----------



## DFWLawnNut (Jul 7, 2020)

I 3D printed it.


----------



## massgrass (Aug 17, 2017)

That's a cool idea. My son has been printing all kinds of useful stuff for around the house, but I didn't think of asking for a spreader agitator upgrade.


----------



## DFWLawnNut (Jul 7, 2020)

I'll be trying it out tomorrow. If it works out I'll post up the STL.


----------



## massgrass (Aug 17, 2017)

Dumb question, what is the plastic wing nut piece that fits over the 10mm bolt used to set the spread rate called? I lost mine somehow and would like to buy or 3D print a replacement, but I don't even know what I'm looking for.,


----------



## massgrass (Aug 17, 2017)

massgrass said:


> Dumb question, what is the plastic wing nut piece that fits over the 10mm bolt used to set the spread rate called? I lost mine somehow and would like to buy or 3D print a replacement, but I don't even know what I'm looking for.,


Answering my own question, the M6 Wing Nut printed from thingiverse.com was a perfect fit! I like it better than the original since this part is sandwiched between the metal nut and plastic spacer, where the original just popped on the end of the nut (and fell off).


----------



## DFWLawnNut (Jul 7, 2020)

Here it is with 5lbs of BalX. I took a video of when it got low, but couldnt hold the camera well enough and it was awful. Seemed to work better than just the pin though. It would toss the fert around like crazy when it was low.
https://youtu.be/6z_oguKcYb0


----------



## kmw (Jun 27, 2020)

@DFWLawnNut: I see a difference in movement even in that short video. Looks like it will definitely save you some time/bouncing lol.


----------

